# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Đón Sân Bay Nội Bài giá rẻ 250K

## taxinoibaiservice

Taxi Nội Bài giá rẻ , Dịch vụ đón tiễn chuyên nghiệp,Quý khách cần xe hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để đặt xe giá trọn gói Tổng đài 24 .(024).668.733.68
- Khi Quý khách di chuyển trên tuyến Hà Nội -  Nội Bài  Quý khách cần một chiếc xe uy tín, nhanh chóng, chính xác,Thân thiện.Đó là Taxi Nội Bài giá rẻ
- Quý khách Nên Đặt Xe Trước Khi Cần Càng sớm Càng Tốt, để chúng tôi có thể điều xe đón quý khách một cách nhanh chóng chính xác và kịp thời gian nhất.
-  Hãy để chúng tôi phục vụ bạn , chúng tôi ách quý khách chỉ một cuộc gọi.
Đt (024) 668.733.68
- Quý khách vui lòng  cung cấp cho chúng tôi ( Thời gian, địa chỉ ,loại xe quận huyện ,số điện thoại) Đặt sớm để lái xe dễ dàng di chuyển cho kịp thời gia đón quý khách.
* *Taxi Nội Bài* Tổng đài: (*024).668.733.68*.Chiều  Hà Nội ✈Nội Bài 180.000.đ.Nội Bài ✈Hà Nội 250.000đ/4c .Đặt Trước giá tốt hơn.Đón Tiễn với giá Trọn gói.
- Dịch vụ Đón tiễn Chuyên Tuyến Nội Bài. Chúng tôi sẽ báo giá quý khách giá trọn gói rẻ nhất , với các Quận Huyện Khác Nhau.
- Chúng tôi đã đón tiễn hàng ngàn Khách Hàng đi lại trên tuyến đường Nội Bài Hà Nội này Mỗi Năm. Hy Vọng Quý khách sẽ là khách hàng tiếp theo của Chúng tôi.
- Để phục vụ quý khách tốt nhất ,đặt xe vui lòng cung cấp cho chúng tôi ( *Họ tên ,địa chỉ đón, tiễn, giờ đón tiễn,loại xe,ký hiệu chuyến bay* )
* *           Giá Cước Taxi Tuyến  Nội Bài*

+ *Taxi tiễn, Chiều từ Hà Nội → Nội Bài*
– 180.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 230.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)
– 180.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ  – 230.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ, Ba Đình Cầu Giấy….)
– 220.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 270.000đ taxi 7 chỗ( Quận Hai Bà trưng, Quận Đống Đa,Từ liêm,…)
– 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 270.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận  thanh xuân, hà Đông…)
– 270.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận  thanh Chì Hoàng mai
– 350.000đ/lượt taxi 16 chỗ đi Sân Bay Liên hệ 

+ *Taxi Đón Chiều từ  Nội Bài → Hà Nội*

- 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)
- 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 320.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
- 320.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ (Thanh xuân,Hoàng Mai, Hà đông)
- Hà Tây Đón 650.000đ Tiễn 400.000đ
- 500.000đ/lượt taxi 16 chỗ Đón Sân Bay Liên hệ Hôm Nay.
*+ Taxi Đón tiễn Nội Bài hai chiều (Hà Nội → Sân bay Nội  Bài → Hà Nội)*

- 450.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ  –  500.000đ xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm )
- 450.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ  –  500.000đ xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Tây Hồ,Ba đình, Cầu Giấy)
- 520.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ  – 550.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,…)
- 550.000đ/2 chiều  xe 4 chỗ – 580.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)

- 450.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ – 500.000đ xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Tây Hồ,Ba đình, Cầu Giấy)
- 480.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ – 520.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,…)
- 520.000đ/2 chiều   xe 4 chỗ – 550.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)
* Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng  *Taxi Nội Bài giá rẻ ,* quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. 
* Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
** Lưu ý:*

- Giá chưa bao gồn đón thêm điểm và chờ đợi , di chuyển đón điểm thêm 10.000đ / km .liên hệ điều hành để có thêm thông tin chi tiết .
- Khi đặt xe quý khách vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết thông tin: ( *Họ tên,địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên lạc ,loại xe và nơi mà quý khách cần đến)*.
*- Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu:*

*- Tổng Đài: (024)668.73368*
** Giá Xe Đã Bao Gồm:*
- Xăng xe Với Lái Xe,Chi phí xăng dầu ,bến bãi, thuế VAT,vé cầu đường
- Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội đến sân bay Nội Bài là 30km.
- Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng  *Taxi Nội Bài* , quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi.
- Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm.
- Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
*Taxi Nội Bài* Của Chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách một Cuộc gọi : *(024)668.73.000*


- *Taxi Nội Bài giá rẻ* tự tin Khẳng đinh Quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thoải Mái Và Hài lòng về dịch vụ của chúng tôi.Chúng tôi hy Vọng rằng sự Vui vẻ thoải mái của quý khách sẽ là thành công của chúng tôi. *Taxi*  *No*i *Bai Airport * Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
**  Lưu ý:*

- Giá chưa bao gồn đón thêm điểm, điểm đón cách điểm tứ nhất 10.000đ/km. liên hệ điều hành để có thêm thông tin chi tiết .
- Khi đặt xe quý khách vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết thông tin: *Họ tên,địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên lạc ,loại xe và nơi mà quý khách cần đến*.
*- Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu:
*


*- Tổng Đài: (024).668.733.68*

----------

